# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  موضوع خاص عن الاسهم الاماراتية  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عياد

الإمارات العربية المتحدة دولة عربية اتحادية تقع في شرق شبه الجزيرة العربية في جنوب غرب قارة آسيا مطلة على الشاطئ الجنوبي للخليج العربي. لها حدود بحرية مشتركة من الشمال الغربي مع دولة قطر. من شمال و الغرب مع المملكة العربية السعودية و من الجنوب الشرقي مع سلطنة عُمان. تأتي تسمية الإمارات نسبة إلى الإمارات السبع في التي شكلت إتحادا فيما بينها   . ومن الناحية الاقتصادية دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة تعتبر من أكثر دول المنطقة ازدهارا اقتصاديا وتعتبر مدينة دبى المركز المالى الاول للامارات و منطقة الخليج ككل كما انها اغنى المدن العربية و تعتبر من أهم مراكز الاقتصاد العالمى ويوجد في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة 4 بورصات هي : بورصة دبي العالمية  بورصة دبي للسلع سوق ابوظبي للاوراق المالية سوق دبي المالي  .  وتتوافر في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة عوامل الاستثمار المناسبة فتتمع الدولة ولله الحمد باستقرار سياسي على يد الشيخ الشاب خليفة بن زايد بن سلطان ال نهيان كما تتوافر لديها البنية الاقتصادية والتشريعية المناسبة التي تساعد على الاستثمار .

----------


## عياد

سوق دبي المالي DFMGI  **** ارتفع المؤشر بقوة منذ شهر سبتمبر الماضي حتى مستوى المقاومة 5860 الا انه فشل في كسرها مرتين خلال شهري نوفمر وديسمبر لذا فانها تعتبر من المقاومات الهامة وتجاوزها بحجم تداول عالي سيفتح الباب على مصراعيه حتى مستوى 6200 نقطة ثم مستوى 6800 نقطة كما في الصورة ادناه  . ويتحرك المؤشر في نطاق ضيق خلال جلسات الاسبوع الاخير فمنذ أن فشل للمرة الثانية في اختراق مستوى المقاومة 5860 وهو يفتح ثم يكون مستوى عالي ومستوى منخفض ثم يعود ليغلق حول سعر الافتتاح وهو ماتكرر خلال الجلسات الأربع الاخيرة وهو مايشير الى تعادل قوى الشراء والبيع الا حد ما وان كانت كفة الباعة أكبر حيث في كل جلسة يسجل المؤشر مستوى عالي أقل من الجلسة السابقة له كما في الصورة أدناه  .  السوق كما ذكرت يحتاج لمواصلة الصعود كسر مستوى المقاومة المذكورة بحجم تداول مرتفع لمواصلة الصعود حتى الاهداف المشار اليها اعلاه  . تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  عياد

----------


## عياد

وهذا رد أخي الغالي محمود في تحليل مؤشر دبي   

> بعد اذنك ياجدو وليد   انت تامر يازعيم          التحليل الاخير القادم كان من شهر نوفمبر تقريبا يوم 7 نوفمبر  وفى تاريخ 28 نوفمبر كنت قد رقمت فى ذلك التاريخ اننا بالموجه الثالثه من الموجه C من الموجه الرابعه وان هذا الترقيم يبطل فى حال تخطينا 5474            منتظرين تعليقاتكم والتصحيح  تحياتى ومودتى   ايه رايك يازعيم تفتحوا قسم للاسهم الاماراتيه

----------


## hadi75m

خطوه رائعه من استاذ رائع  شكرا استاذى الكريم على فتح موضوع للاسهم الاماراتيه  وان شاء الله نتابع معكم  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

ان شاء الله قبل افتتاح اسواق الامارات فى الاسبوع القادم سنقوم بتحليل بعض الاسهم النشطه فى كلا من سوق دبى - وسوق ابوظبى  والاسهم النشطه لسوق دبى كمايلى  1- العربيه للطيران  2- املاك  3- ارابتك  4- الخليج للملاحه ( غير مسموح للاجانب) 5- ديار ( غير مسموح للاجانب)  6- سوق دبى المالى  7- اعمار  8- تمويل  9- تبريد  10 - الاتحاد العقاريه  11- اياك  12 - بنك دبى الاسلامى  13 - دو  14 - ارامكس   سوق ابوظبى  1 - ابار  2- الدار العقاريه  3- اغذيه  4- اركان ( غير مسموح للاجانب)  5- الواحه  6- دانه غاز  7- رأس الخيمه العقاريه  8- صروح العقاريه  9- طاقه (غير مسموح للاجانب) تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## وليد الحلو

خطوة جميله  يا ريت الاستاذ هادى يوفر لينا طريقه لمتابعه الاسهم اللى ذكرها   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## عياد

> ان شاء الله قبل افتتاح اسواق الامارات فى الاسبوع القادم سنقوم بتحليل بعض الاسهم النشطه فى كلا من سوق دبى - وسوق ابوظبى   والاسهم النشطه لسوق دبى كمايلى  1- العربيه للطيران AIRARABIA 2- املاك   AMLAK 3- ارابتك ARTC 4- الخليج للملاحه ( غير مسموح للاجانب)GULFNAV  5- ديار ( غير مسموح للاجانب) DEYAR 6- سوق دبى المالى DFM 7- اعمار EMAAR 8- تمويل TAMWEL 9- تبريد TABRED 10 - الاتحاد العقاريه UPP 11- اياك IAIC 12 - بنك دبى الاسلامى DIB 13 - دو (الاتصلات المتكاملة ) DU 14 - ارامكس ARMX  سوق ابوظبى  1 - ابار ABAAR 2- الدار العقاريه ALDAR 3- اغذيه AGTHIA  4- اركان ( غير مسموح للاجانب) ARKAN 5- الواحه OILC 6- دانه غاز DANA 7- رأس الخيمه العقاريه RAKPROP 8- صروح العقاريه SOUROUH 9- طاقه (غير مسموح للاجانب) TAQA  تحياتى ومودتى

   الأخ الغالي هادي مجهود رائع   أضفت رموز الشركات للي يحب يتعامل بهم من خلال الرموز ( زيي )  :Big Grin:   محبك عيـــاد

----------


## بدر هادي

ما شاء الله فكره حلوه وعلى فكره سهم اعمار هو العمود الفقري ومحرك السوق بجانب شركه الاتصالات سوق دبي لا يتمتع بالشفافيه مطلقا ويعتمد البيع والشراء في اغلب الاحيان على المعلومات الداخليه وتسريبات الاخبار المضاربه غير مفيده إلا للمبالغ الكبيره مايميز السوق هو انخفاض اسعار اسهمه وتعتبر استثمار ممتاز طويل الامد مثل الخليج للملاحه والعربيه للطيران اسهم اقل  من درهمين يابلاش هذا رابط السوق والاسعار http://www.dfm.co.ae/marketwatch/ar/default.aspx اتمنى لكم التوفيق وطوله البال والصبر

----------


## عياد

> ما شاء الله فكره حلوه وعلى فكره سهم اعمار هو العمود الفقري ومحرك السوق بجانب شركه الاتصالات سوق دبي لا يتمتع بالشفافيه مطلقا ويعتمد البيع والشراء في اغلب الاحيان على المعلومات الداخليه وتسريبات الاخبار المضاربه غير مفيده إلا للمبالغ الكبيره مايميز السوق هو انخفاض اسعار اسهمه وتعتبر استثمار ممتاز طويل الامد مثل الخليج للملاحه والعربيه للطيران اسهم اقل  من درهمين يابلاش هذا رابط السوق والاسعار http://www.dfm.co.ae/marketwatch/ar/default.aspx اتمنى لكم التوفيق وطوله البال والصبر

 اهلا بالاستاذ بدر الهادي كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات الله ينور عليك بالفعل فان اعمار هي المحرك الرسمي للسوق وهي عامل مؤثر جدا في حركة مؤشر دبي لذا يعتبر تحليلها ومراقبتها جزء من تحليل المؤشر  . فيما يتعلق بعدم الشفافية فهي احد اهم عيوب جميع الاسواق العربية  . اختلف معك في نقطة ان الاسهم رخيصة فتقييم الاسهم لايخضع لقيمة الفلوس انا لقيمة السهم ( حيث ممكن القيمة الاسمية 1 فلس ) وبالتالي يكون السهم غالي جدا عند 1 درهم ولاتنسى كمية الاسهم المتداولة لكل شركة  . اعتقد ان من شروط دبي ان القيمة الاسمية لاي سهم لاتتجاوز 1 درهم ( غير متأكد من هالعلومة ) . تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيـــاد

----------


## بدر هادي

> اهلا الاخ بدر هادي  كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات وانت بصحه وسلامه وينعاد عليك بالخير  . فيما يتعلق بعدم الشفافية فهي احد اهم عيوب جميع الاسواق العربية  . اختلف معك في نقطة ان الاسهم رخيصة فتقييم الاسهم لايخضع لقيمة الفلوس انا لقيمة السهم ( حيث ممكن القيمة الاسمية 1 فلس ) وبالتالي يكون السهم غالي جدا عند 1 درهم ولاتنسى كمية الاسهم المتداولة لكل شركة  . اعتقد ان من شروط دبي ان القيمة الاسمية لاي سهم لاتتجاوز 1 درهم ( غير متأكد من هالعلومة ) . تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيـــاد

 ياهلا وغلا الخليج للملاحه القيمه الاسميه كانت 1 درهم ايام الاكتتاب ورسم اصدار 20 ولا 10 فلوس مش فاكر يعني تقريبا سعر الاكتتاب اللهم العدد مفتوح للشراء بجانب مثل ماذكرت عدد وكميه الاسهم السعر الحالي 1.66 اخوك الصغير  بدر هادي

----------


## hadi75m

> خطوة جميله   يا ريت الاستاذ هادى يوفر لينا طريقه لمتابعه الاسهم اللى ذكرها    ودى و تقديرى

 انت تأمر ياغالى  وبعدين ايه كلمه الاستاذ اللى انت طالع فيها يا جدو  خلى كلمه عمو احسن

----------


## hadi75m

> ما شاء الله فكره حلوه وعلى فكره سهم اعمار هو العمود الفقري ومحرك السوق بجانب شركه الاتصالات سوق دبي لا يتمتع بالشفافيه مطلقا ويعتمد البيع والشراء في اغلب الاحيان على المعلومات الداخليه وتسريبات الاخبار المضاربه غير مفيده إلا للمبالغ الكبيره مايميز السوق هو انخفاض اسعار اسهمه وتعتبر استثمار ممتاز طويل الامد مثل الخليج للملاحه والعربيه للطيران اسهم اقل  من درهمين يابلاش هذا رابط السوق والاسعار http://www.dfm.co.ae/marketwatch/ar/default.aspx اتمنى لكم التوفيق وطوله البال والصبر

 الاخ الكريم / بدر الهادى  اعمار سابقا كانت هى المحرك او العمود الفقرى لسوق دبى المالى وكانت لها تاثيرات ضخمه على كل اسهم سوق دبى  اذا ارتفع ارتفعت معه جميع الاسهم واذا انخفضت انخفضت جميع الاسهم حيث كان يطلق على سوق دبى سوق اعمار المالى لما ما له من تاثير ضخم  وايضا كان يؤثر على سوق ابوظبى المالى  ومنذ ما يقارب السته اشهر تقريبا هناك الى حدا ما فك ارتباط بين اسهم سوق دبى وسهم اعمار  من شهر ونصف تقريبا كانت الاسهم التاليه تمثل تقريبا 40% من مؤشر دبى وهى  اعمار - 25% من المؤشر  دبى للاستثمار - من 6 الى 8% من المؤشر  بنك دبى الاسلامى - من 6 الى 8 % من المؤشر  اما الان النسب اختلف وخصوا بعد اندماج كلا من بنكى دبى الوطنى وبنك الامارات ليخرج اكبر بنك فى المنطقه العربيه وهو بنك الامارات دبى   ولمن يريد الاطلاع عن عدد الاسهم لكل شركه والنسبه المسموحه للاجانب زياره هذا الموقع والضغط على اسم الشركه    http://www.dfm.ae/dfm/Arabic/ListofSecurities/listedsecurities_Arabic.htm وايضا من 6 اشهر ولله الحمد تم فك ارتباط سوق ابوظبى عن دبى من ناحيه تاثر سوق دبى على اسهم سوق ابوظبى  ما يميز سوق دبى ان حجم السيوله به ضخمه  تم تقسيم نسبه الحدود المسموح بها للسهم للتحرك اليومى كما يلى  اسهم نشطه 15% صعودا او هبوطا  واسهم اخرى ب10%  اما سوق ابوظبى الاسهم القياديه  هى  ابوظبى الاسلامى  اتصالات  والدار العقاريه  تحياتى ومودتى  وهذا الموقع الرسمى لسوق ابوظبى   http://www.adsm.ae/Arabic/Pages/default.aspx  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## hadi75m

تحليل لسهم شركه ابار للاستثمار البترولى  رمز الشركه Abbar القطاع : الطاقه  عدد الاسهم 900.000.000 النسبه المسموح للاجانب للتملك بها 40%     اولا على فريم الساعه   كسر ترند هابط واغلاق فوقه لمده ساعتين  نموذج مثلث صاعد قاعه عند 3.46 قمتته عند 4.05  بكسر 4.05 والتى تمثل فيبوناتشى 78.6% وايضا مستوى 50% على الديلى سيكون هدف المثلث عند 4.65 ان شاء الله  الديلى   السعر يصطدم بالترند الهابط عند سعر 3.95 وهى فى نفس الوقت مقاومه قويه للسهم  فى حال اغلاق السهم فوق تلك النقطه وبتداول عال سيحرر السهم وينطلق منها لتحقيق هدف المثلث الصاعد واعاده اختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور عند نفس هدف المثلث الصاعد عند 4.65   الدعم والمقاومه  الدعم  3.90 3.86 3.77 3.69  المقاومه  4.05 4.15 4.25 4.32  نقط الدخول من السعر الحالى   او مع كسر 4.06 وبتداول عالى وبهدف اول 4.15 ثم 4.22   والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## عياد

> تحليل لسهم شركه ابار للاستثمار البترولى   رمز الشركه Abbar القطاع : الطاقه  عدد الاسهم 900.000.000 النسبه المسموح للاجانب للتملك بها 40%     اولا على فريم الساعه   كسر ترند هابط واغلاق فوقه لمده ساعتين  نموذج مثلث صاعد قاعه عند 3.46 قمتته عند 4.05  بكسر 4.05 والتى تمثل فيبوناتشى 78.6% وايضا مستوى 50% على الديلى سيكون هدف المثلث عند 4.65 ان شاء الله  الديلى   السعر يصطدم بالترند الهابط عند سعر 3.95 وهى فى نفس الوقت مقاومه قويه للسهم  فى حال اغلاق السهم فوق تلك النقطه وبتداول عال سيحرر السهم وينطلق منها لتحقيق هدف المثلث الصاعد واعاده اختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور عند نفس هدف المثلث الصاعد عند 4.65   الدعم والمقاومه  الدعم  3.90 3.86 3.77 3.69  المقاومه  4.05 4.15 4.25 4.32  نقط الدخول من السعر الحالى   او مع كسر 4.06 وبتداول عالى وبهدف اول 4.15 ثم 4.22    والله اعلى واعلم

 تحليل رائع وحلوة جدا المقدمة التي باللون الاخضر

----------


## hadi75m

> تحليل لسهم شركه ابار للاستثمار البترولى   رمز الشركه Abbar القطاع : الطاقه  عدد الاسهم 900.000.000 النسبه المسموح للاجانب للتملك بها 40%     اولا على فريم الساعه   كسر ترند هابط واغلاق فوقه لمده ساعتين  نموذج مثلث صاعد قاعه عند 3.46 قمتته عند 4.05  بكسر 4.05 والتى تمثل فيبوناتشى 78.6% وايضا مستوى 50% على الديلى سيكون هدف المثلث عند 4.65 ان شاء الله  الديلى   السعر يصطدم بالترند الهابط عند سعر 3.95 وهى فى نفس الوقت مقاومه قويه للسهم  فى حال اغلاق السهم فوق تلك النقطه وبتداول عال سيحرر السهم وينطلق منها لتحقيق هدف المثلث الصاعد واعاده اختبار الترند الصاعد المكسور عند نفس هدف المثلث الصاعد عند 4.65   الدعم والمقاومه  الدعم  3.90 3.86 3.77 3.69  المقاومه  4.05 4.15 4.25 4.32  نقط الدخول من السعر الحالى   او مع كسر 4.06 وبتداول عالى وبهدف اول 4.15 ثم 4.22    والله اعلى واعلم

   

> تحليل رائع وحلوة جدا المقدمة التي باللون الاخضر

   شكرا ياغالى  وهذا شارت الويكلى للسهم وننتظر اعاده اختبار للترند الصاعد المكسور مره اخرى والتى ستكون من 4,55 الى 4.65  والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## عياد

سهم اعمار . ارتفاع السهم بقوة مع حجم تداول عالي حتى اقترب من مستوى المقاومة 12.85 والتي تمثل فايبوناتشي 38.2% من موجة الهبوط الاخير ، اذا استطاع السهم تجاوز هذا المستوى فانه يهدف لمستوى المقاومة التالية عند مستوى 14.10    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..... 
صباح الخير....... 
الدانة  غاز.......ان شالله  بتكمل صعود ....وهدفه الاول  2.50 ان شالله   
اركان  ....دعم.......اليوم  او باجر .......3.88... 
سلام............

----------


## المغامرة

الحمدالله   ........دانه وصل  هدفه واكثر  اشوي........ 
الان  في  استراحه .........بعد السوق  نشوف  دعمه  ......ان شالله  
اركان  احنا بالا نتظار  له ...علي 4  او  3.96  ان  شالله........ 
ديار تداول   .......عليه ......2.60  او 2.56     ونعود للشراء  فيه

----------


## Red Hat

السلام عليكم 
حولنا شغل الى سوق دبي المالي  :Big Grin:  
شارت يتكلم 
مرحبا ساع  :Teeth Smile:  (( مو هشكل يقولون ))  :Asvc:

----------


## المغامرة

الف شكر  اخوي........... والله جبتها  ونزل السهم ....... 
لو اني مبتعده من سهم املاك  اشوي........... 
اللو  الي هذه اللحظه 4.59

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا رجا ممكن موقع الشارات بس يكون كويس لاسهم سوق دبي المالي

----------


## samer65

ط³ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظƒظˆظٹطھ : ط³ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظƒظˆظٹطھ - Free Technical Analysis Stock Chart - Asma Charts طھظƒط±طھط´ط§ط±طھ - ط£ط¯ط§ط© ط§ظ„طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ظˆط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط·

----------


## Red Hat

> يا رجا ممكن موقع الشارات بس يكون كويس لاسهم سوق دبي المالي

 تكرتشارت

----------


## Red Hat

> الف شكر  اخوي........... والله جبتها  ونزل السهم ....... 
> لو اني مبتعده من سهم املاك  اشوي........... 
> اللو  الي هذه اللحظه 4.59

 هلا اختي 
بتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## Red Hat

شكرا استاذ عياد دمج الموضوع :Eh S(7):

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بلله البرنامج عندي مش متحدث مع اني حملت البيانات التاريخة بس التدوال من بداية شهر 3 مش موجود

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا جماعة هل استطيع اضافة مؤشرات علي تك تشارت

----------


## Red Hat

صاحب السمو

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

يا رجا انا بدي اضيف مؤشرات من عندي وتمبلت هيك قصدي

----------


## samer65

اخ رجا ممكن تحليل شركه شعاع و شركه تبريد

----------


## Red Hat

> اخ رجا ممكن تحليل شركه شعاع و شركه تبريد

 تكرم عينك أخي 
تبريد  هل تقصد شعاع كابيتال ؟ 
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

أذا كان القصد شعاع كابيتال 
تستطيع دخول أن شاء الله  بعد أغلاق شمعة أو اعادة الاختبار 
والهدف موضح بالخط الازرق العريض مع السبب  :Asvc:  
عذرا على تقصير 
بالتوفيق ياارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم..........  
الدار  نقطة الشراء  11.05   والهدف 11.70   ان شالله  لحقا اضع الشارت  
املاك...نقطة الشرا  ان شالله 5.56 
ولنا  رجعة ان شالله     
سلام

----------


## Red Hat

> السلام عليكم..........  
> الدار  نقطة الشراء  11.05   والهدف 11.70   ان شالله  لحقا اضع الشارت  
> املاك...نقطة الشرا  ان شالله 5.56 
> ولنا  رجعة ان شالله     
> سلام

 عليكم السلام 
سهم الدار ماشفته عندي بالشارت  :Asvc: 
بس اذا سمحتي سؤال شنو سبب جعلك توقعين انه مرتفع ؟؟ 
لانه حاليا عم يتشكل الكتف الايمن وهو في هبووط وليس صعود 
ياريت تووضيح 
عذرا تدخلي  :Asvc: 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Red Hat

:Emoticon1:

----------


## samer65

اخي رجا 
ممكن تلقي نظره عامه على سوق دبي علشان اليوم كان في سيوله لاباس فيها 
ممكن نتابع شعاع كبتال ودبي للاستثمار هناك من يقول من المحللين انه ذاهب الى 690ومن ثم الى 845
الرجاء الافاده قبل ما اشتري 
شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## Red Hat

> اخي رجا 
> ممكن تلقي نظره عامه على سوق دبي علشان اليوم كان في سيوله لاباس فيها 
> ممكن نتابع شعاع كبتال ودبي للاستثمار هناك من يقول من المحللين انه ذاهب الى 690ومن ثم الى 845
> الرجاء الافاده قبل ما اشتري 
> شكرا اخي الكريم

 اهلا بك اخي نورت 
عذرا تاخري بالرد بس مشكلة بالبرنامج الا حملته من جديد 
هذا رايي بخصوص شعاع ودبي الله اعلم 
ويحتمل صواب والخطأ وبتمنى لك التوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

أهلا رجـــا  الأسهم الاسواق العربية كلها لونج فقط للأسف الشديد  في مصر تم اقرار الشورت وسيتم تطبيقه قريبا ان شاء الله  . ما رايك في سهم الاتحاد العقارية UPP أغلق على ارتفاع اليوم وبحجم تداول جيد  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

> أهلا رجـــا  الأسهم الاسواق العربية كلها لونج فقط للأسف الشديد  في مصر تم اقرار الشورت وسيتم تطبيقه قريبا ان شاء الله  . ما رايك في سهم الاتحاد العقارية UPP أغلق على ارتفاع اليوم وبحجم تداول جيد  تقبل خالص تحياتي

 معقول بورصه مافيها شوورت  :No3:  
شكرا لك اخي عياد صراحة لم اكن اعرف بارك الله بك 
شوف المؤشر العام لسوق دبي مافي شوورت ماراح يستفيدو منه شي 
اخي عياد حتى الاسهم الامريكية مافيها شوورت ؟؟؟ 
جزاك الله الف خير الله يعينهم 
أخي الكريم samer65 عذرا منك لم اكن اعرف   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> معقول بورصه مافيها شوورت   شكرا لك اخي عياد صراحة لم اكن اعرف بارك الله بك  شوف المؤشر العام لسوق دبي مافي شوورت ماراح يستفيدو منه شي  اخي عياد حتى الاسهم الامريكية مافيها شوورت ؟؟؟  جزاك الله الف خير الله يعينهم  أخي الكريم samer65 عذرا منك لم اكن اعرف

 لا السوق الامريكي سوق كبير فيه شورت ( حط توصيات شورت مثل مابدك  :Big Grin: )  ، لكن الاسواق العربية معظمها اسواق ناشئة   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

> لا السوق الامريكي سوق كبير فيه شورت ( حط توصيات شورت مثل مابدك )  ، لكن الاسواق العربية معظمها اسواق ناشئة   تقبل تحياتي

 خووووووووووووووش تماااام  :Ongue:  
بس كنت متوقع انه بورصه الامارات اقوى بورصه بالوطن العربي  :No3: 
<<<< يتابع برنامج 30 دقيقة على انفيتني 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
أن شاء الله خير ونشووف الامريكي ابو القرنين  :012:  
بالتوفيق ياارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khaled_S

> معقول بورصه مافيها شوورت   شكرا لك اخي عياد صراحة لم اكن اعرف بارك الله بك  شوف المؤشر العام لسوق دبي مافي شوورت ماراح يستفيدو منه شي  اخي عياد حتى الاسهم الامريكية مافيها شوورت ؟؟؟  جزاك الله الف خير الله يعينهم  أخي الكريم samer65 عذرا منك لم اكن اعرف

  اخ رجا انا ملاحظ ان خط الرقبه مرتكز على الاغلاقات فقط.. هل هذا صحيح؟؟

----------


## Red Hat

> اخ رجا انا ملاحظ ان خط الرقبه مرتكز على الاغلاقات فقط.. هل هذا صحيح؟؟

 اهلا اخي خالد نعم صحيح ورسمنا خط  لكي ترتكز عليه اكتاف جرب انت ارسم فقط على ذيل شمعه 
راح يطلع شكل مشوه وغير مأخوذ به 
اعتبره هامش ولاتعطيه اهميه 
ممكن تلاحظ الهدف لم نأخذه على شكل نموذج يعني ارتفاع رأس 
لكن حددنا الهدف على مستوى مقاومة سابق تقريبا 
بتمنى لك التوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khaled_S

> اهلا اخي خالد نعم صحيح ورسمنا خط لكي ترتكز عليه اكتاف جرب انت ارسم فقط على ذيل شمعه  راح يطلع شكل مشوه وغير مأخوذ به  اعتبره هامش ولاتعطيه اهميه  ممكن تلاحظ الهدف لم نأخذه على شكل نموذج يعني ارتفاع رأس  لكن حددنا الهدف على مستوى مقاومة سابق تقريبا  بتمنى لك التوفيق

  شكرا يا باشا على التوضيح
 كلامك مقنع

----------


## samer65

اخي الكريم 
بورصه الكويت فيها لونغ و شورت في نفس الوقت  
اليبع الاجل

----------


## Red Hat

> اخي الكريم 
> بورصه الكويت فيها لونغ و شورت في نفس الوقت  
> اليبع الاجل

 شكرا اخي الحبيب تووضح هذه نقطة 
بارك الله بك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الان ان شالله .......ارتاحت الا سهم من موجة الهبوط 
شكرة تمويل بسوق دبي....... 
بقائها فوق 6.69 ان شالله نتامل وصولها الي 6.82 اليكم الشارت   
وايضا في سوق ابوظبي 
سهم ابار 
الدخول الامن 3.65 ...وهدفه 3.85 ان شالله

----------


## samer65

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اخ رجا ممكن تعطيني تصور لمسار سوق دبي فنيا والله اعلم 
وهل فنبا المؤشر سوف يهبط دون 5100

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......... 
اركان سهم في سوق بوظبي......... 
اليوم عليه تداول عالي  ......وان شالله  باجر  يكون   فيه  دخول طيب 
الدخول ان شالله  عند... 
3.82
4.20 
الهدف  الاول 4.29  و4.32

----------


## عياد

أخيرا بدأت الأسهم الاماراتية في الصعود بعد فترة تراجع طويلة الا ان الصعود اليوم في دبي كان بحجم تداول منخفض ويتوقع ان يواصل مؤشر دبي تقدمه حتى مستوى 5500 ان شاء الله قبل أن يبدأ في التراجع قليلا

----------


## المغامرة

شركة ديار في سوق دبي..... 
ايضا عليها تداول اليوم عالي ....وهيه جيده للمضاربه 
دعم
3.32
2.28 
المقاومة
3.46
3.51 
حاولت  احط الصوره ولكن ماعرف  ...شو صار ..

----------


## المغامرة

هذه  صورة 
سهم ديار

----------


## المغامرة

شركة املاك  
ايضا...فيها تجميع   ومضاربه حلوه 
4.31 
4.28  
مقاومه
4.41 
4.56

----------


## المغامرة

الحمدالله  الا سهم   في ارتفاع   والتوصيات ماشيه

----------


## المغامرة

بنك دبي الا سلامي...... 
فيه فرصه نترقبها  ان شالله ....... 
السهم 9.51  و9.48 
في حالة الكسر نترقبها عند 9.37

----------


## المغامرة

ابار...سهد شاد حيله  اليوم  
الدعم 3.40  ان شالله  هدفه 3.60  ويجيب اكثر

----------


## المغامرة

صروح 
سهم  اليوم  حاول  يكسر مقاومه 9.45   كم مره 
مع وجود فاليوم   ادني  نقطه  وصلها 9.13 
في حالة  الا فتتاح  واستقرار  السهم فوق 9.30   ان شالله يواصل الصعوده   
الاول 9.45   كسرها  9.62   
الحاله  ثانيه لو  ارتد  دتحت 9.13    نتظره  عند 9.10   او 8.89 
سلام

----------


## samer65

اخي هادي  
منتظرين  تحليلاتك بفارغ الصبر  
اخوك سامر

----------


## عياد

> اخي هادي  
> منتظرين تحليلاتك بفارغ الصبر 
> اخوك سامر

 استاذ سامر بصراحة أنا اتفق معاك ان سوق الامارات فيه فرص استثمارية رائعة وتحتاج لصبر فهو في أدنى مستوياته ان شاء الله سأحاول ان احللها الليلة ان شاء الله

----------


## hadi75m

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السهم : سوق دبى المالى DFM  نموذج بولش بتر فلاى  اكتمال النموذج عند 572 ( التقاء السعر بالترند الصاعد على فريم الساعه شمعه ثالثه )  دايفرجنس ايجابى على فريم الساعه  - دعم ويكلى  الاهداف  582 589 594 599 الهدف الاكبر من 607 الى 628   الوقف 564     فنيا السهم قد يصل الى منطقه 535 ومنها سيكون الشراء جيد ان شاء الله  حيث ان 533 نقطه التقاء السعر بالترند الصاعد ديلى وويكلى  ايضا اعاده اختبار للترند الهابط المكسور  دعم على الديلى  فابيو اكتنشن 61.8%   الاهداف  547  558  568 581   والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## عياد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السهم : سوق دبى المالى DFM  نموذج بولش بتر فلاى  اكتمال النموذج عند 572 ( التقاء السعر بالترند الصاعد على فريم الساعه شمعه ثالثه )  دايفرجنس ايجابى على فريم الساعه - دعم ويكلى  الاهداف  582 589 594 599 الهدف الاكبر من 607 الى 628   الوقف 564     فنيا السهم قد يصل الى منطقه 535 ومنها سيكون الشراء جيد ان شاء الله  حيث ان 533 نقطه التقاء السعر بالترند الصاعد ديلى وويكلى  ايضا اعاده اختبار للترند الهابط المكسور  دعم على الديلى  فابيو اكتنشن 61.8%   الاهداف  547  558  568 581    والله اعلى واعلم

 عودا حميدا استاذ هادي ، سعدت كثيرااما شاهدت ردك لحظات وأعود اليك بالتحليل وسأبدأ بمؤشرات سوق الامارات ان شاء الله  خالص تحياتي وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## عياد

المؤشران لسوقي دبي وابوظبي فيه نوع من التوافق بينهما الا انه مؤخرا حصل بعض الاختلاف ، مرفق شارت مؤشر ابوظبي باللون الاسود بينما مؤشر دبي احمر . سنلاحظ مؤشر ابوظبي استطاع تجاوز القمة المشار اليها باللون الازرق بينما فشل مؤشر دبي في ذلك واعتقد ان هذا سبب في تحرك سوق أبوظبي تحركات ضعيفة جدا بلغت ذروتها اليوم ان الفرق مابين الهاي واللو عشر نقاط فقط !!   اترككم مع الشارت

----------


## hadi75m

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السهم : سوق دبى المالى DFM  نموذج بولش بتر فلاى  اكتمال النموذج عند 572 ( التقاء السعر بالترند الصاعد على فريم الساعه شمعه ثالثه )  دايفرجنس ايجابى على فريم الساعه - دعم ويكلى  الاهداف  582 589 594 599 الهدف الاكبر من 607 الى 628   الوقف 564     فنيا السهم قد يصل الى منطقه 535 ومنها سيكون الشراء جيد ان شاء الله  حيث ان 533 نقطه التقاء السعر بالترند الصاعد ديلى وويكلى  ايضا اعاده اختبار للترند الهابط المكسور  دعم على الديلى  فابيو اكتنشن 61.8%   الاهداف  547  558  568 581    والله اعلى واعلم

 شوف دى كمان يا حاج عياد يؤكد ان السهم ممكن يهبط الى 535 واغلاق الفجوه ومنها الصعود

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم ..........  
بنك دبي الا سلامي............... 
البنك من فترة في نزول ........ 
اليوم ارتد من النزول 9........ممكن الا رتد ان شالله 8.80 ...وان شالله  يرتد  الي 9.80

----------


## المغامرة

دانة  غاز.......... 
وصلها الي  1.98   و1.90   هاليومين  الجاينن متوقع .... 
لانه تمر بفترة تجميع  ......وممكن هالنفقطين  نقاط ارتداد قوية باذن الله بيكونن 
اتركم مع  الشارت .........

----------


## samer65

اختي انصحك بدخول 1سيراميك راس الخيمه الهدف 520الى 6
2اعلاف راس الخيمه هو النفس الشخص يللي بيشتغل على اسماك هدف اول 8 -بعدين 10-بعدين 15
3 فودكو الهدف 670 
اذا لم تكن لديك الشجاعه ادخلى فقط من كل سهم بشيئ بسيط وراقبي 
هذه نصيحه لوجه الله تعالى

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم..... 
سهم الواحة.......ترند صاعد........ 
دعم السهم ..2.45 
ان شالله نشوفه .......2.80  
بالتوفيق

----------


## المغامرة

سهم طاقه..... 
الدعم 3.68   الا قرب 
3.66 
الا هداف المنتظرة ان شالله 
3.85 و3.88 
بالتوفيق

----------


## المغامرة

الواحة 
الهاي..2.70 واللو 2.61  
الطاقة.. 
الهاي ..3.88  واللو3.74

----------


## عياد

شركة الخليج للملاحة  . ارتفع السهم بحجم تداول جيد فوق مستوى المقاومة 1.91 والتي كانت تمثل أعلى سعر في تاريخ السهم  الا انه فشل في الاغلاق فوقها ، اذا استطاع السهم تجاوز المقاومة بحجم تداول قوي والاغلاق فوقها فانه يهدف لمستوى 2.00 درهم كهدف اولي

----------


## عياد

أملاك  . السهم ارتقع بقوة وبحجم تداول قوي حتى حاجز المقاومة 5.17 الا انه فشل في الاغلاق فوقها ، تجاوز هذا المستوى بحجم تداول عالي فان الهدف سيكون مستوى 5.70 ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

اعمار . السهم القائد لسوق دبي مازال يواجه مقاومة قوية عند مستوى 12 درهم ، اختراقها بحجم تداول عالي فان الهدف التالي هو مستوى 13.00

----------


## عياد

تمويل  . استطاع السهم اختراق مستوى المقاومة عند 8.40 والاغلاق فوقها ومن المتوقع ان يواصل السهم تقدمه خلال الفترة القادمة مستهدفا مستوى المقاومة 9.50

----------

